# Happy Birthday Cheddar Cheese Karl Sitts



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums - View Profile: cheddar cheese

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums - View Profile: Karl Sitts

Happy birthday to both of you!
I hope it was a good one.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy birthday fellas!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey CC and KS, happy birthday!! With many more to come!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys and many more to follow!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 21, 2009)

Hay guys, Hoppy Birthday, hope you both have a great day......


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys! 
__________________


----------



## imalko (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy birthday fellas!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Daniel, u too Karl....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy birthday CC and KS!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to both you boys! I hope your day is full of relaxation and your lavished in expensive gifts! If you don't get that, maybe you'll get a piece of cake.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy b'day guys.

You're very lucky ya know !!!! Where I work...sorry, that place I go to during the day!...when its your birthday, you (yes you !) have to buy cakes for everyone . Its B expensive when theres only around thirty to buy for ....but on this site ?

I'd like a cream eclair if theres one going spare


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B-day guys.


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B´day fellas!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheddar is gone. Back to his bi-curious Chav ways crammed full of excessive drinking, metrosexual grooming and eerie eye makeup.  Perhaps he'll return in another year or two.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy birthday fellas. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Karl Sitts!
Happy Birthday, cheddar cheese!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday you Guys!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2009)

With all here A happy Birthday Mates.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2009)

CC's gone again. I knew it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

He's just gone to the John.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------

